# Man charged in alleged ice auger attack



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.kstptv5.com/article/stories/s5899.html

ST. CLOUD - A man accused of attacking his ice fishing partner with an auger is now charged with assault.

Prosecutors charged Tom Sigler, 29 with second-degree assault in the incident.

On Wednesday, Sigler and friend Mike Olson went to Beaver Lake to go ice fishing. The two had a disagreement about where to fish. Their fight got out of control.

"You argue over spots on where to fish, but you don't go after someone with an ice auger," Olson told 5 EYEWITNESS NEWS.

Sigler was released from custody after posting $3,000 bail.

Olson was taken to the hospital, where he was treated and released for a cut on his arm.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats funny... a true sportsman showing his unselfish side... :toofunny: uke:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Wait...I found a place to punch a hole....Grrunnruuunrrunn..SCHPLACK!!! uke:


----------

